# Calling all Yetis!!!!!!!!!!



## edhead2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey Chad...........didn't know you owned your own airline!!  Where are my stock options???

www.yeti-airlines.com


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 11, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 11, 2004)

woot woot!  hey...I could sue...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Your manager gave me permission to use the image!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 11, 2004)

wasn't aware that I had one of those...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

There's a lot of things you have that you're not aware of.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 13, 2004)

Like a brain?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Like a brain?



Something like that!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Something like that!


I had one once.. or was that the scarecrow.. "I'm off to see the wizard...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I had one once.. or was that the scarecrow.. "I'm off to see the wizard...



Tis a good thing to have......sometimes........other times, just gets in the way.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Tis a good thing to have......sometimes........other times, just gets in the way.



Chad makes sure mine gets scrambled at least 2x a week..  last night though we mutually took each others' eye out


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> took each others' eye out



Another body part you don't need!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Another body part you don't need!


I could sure do without my elbow and aching knees today~!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I could sure do without my elbow and aching knees today~!!



I have scissors.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

amputation would be welcome


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> amputation would be welcome



I wonder how much they'd go for on ebay.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 13, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I wonder how much they'd go for on ebay.




Dunno. Do we get the whole set or just one pair?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Dunno. Do we get the whole set or just one pair?



Whatever Tess will let me chop off, I guess.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 13, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Whatever Tess will let me chop off, I guess.



cool. they'll sell anything on e-bay...i think they sold WV....or tried to...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> cool. they'll sell anything on e-bay...i think they sold WV....or tried to...



How much? And does it come with the people?  Then I could buy you.  Puck tried to sell himself....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 13, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> How much? And does it come with the people?  Then I could buy you.  Puck tried to sell himself....



for a good uberbillion dollars...

...puck always sells himself..


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> ...puck always sells himself..




errrr........and you know this how? :idunno:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 13, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> errrr........and you know this how? :idunno:




i ahve my ways


----------



## Seig (Feb 13, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> cool. they'll sell anything on e-bay...i think they sold WV....or tried to...


Nobody bought it, came with too much liability.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 13, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Nobody bought it, came with too much liability.



and no insurance company would cover the car...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2004)

*not to be reminded about Turkey Necks and my feeble requests* :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> for a good uberbillion dollars...
> 
> ...puck always sells himself..




Yes, I put myself on Ebay, but Ebay yanked the listing before I got any bids.

I was only asking 1 dollar.  

And that is the only time Rusty, I dont always sell myself.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yes, I put myself on Ebay, but Ebay yanked the listing before I got any bids.



...yeah..they'll sell _anything_ on Ebay...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...yeah..they'll sell _anything_ on Ebay...


except Puck


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> And that is the only time Rusty, I dont always sell myself.



yes...sometimes he tries to...well..nevermind... :uhyeah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yes...sometimes he tries to...well..nevermind... :uhyeah:


Puck's a good guy. Be nice to him.  He did drive 1800 miles to see you, you know.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...yeah..they'll sell _anything_ on Ebay...


Speaking of selling anything on ebay........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

:rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if my cat is trying to sell me on ebay.......


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if my cat is trying to sell me on ebay.......



Your cat nothing... *I'm* trying to sell you on ebay.

 :uhyeah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Your cat nothing... *I'm* trying to sell you on ebay.
> 
> :uhyeah:


 
 Nobody wants me, everybody hates me, guess I'll go eat worms..........:wah: :vu:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Nobody wants me, everybody hates me, guess I'll go eat worms..........:wah: :vu:



Sorry Radical Eddie, its not that I dont want you, its just that I cannot afford to keep you.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Sorry Radical Eddie, its not that I dont want you, its just that I cannot afford to keep you.


 I only cost you $20 at Applebee's.......that's hardly going to break the bank.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I only cost you $20 at Applebee's.......that's hardly going to break the bank.



Hmmm... Plus, lessee... 

200 for a Hotel room, 6 tanks of gas at 15 dollars a tank... 

Considering we only hng out for one night, thats an Expensive Night!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Plus, lessee...
> 
> 200 for a Hotel room, 6 tanks of gas at 15 dollars a tank...
> 
> Considering we only hng out for one night, thats an Expensive Night!


 You have to split the hotel room and gas with Rusty, Tess, Seig, Chronuss, Fuzzy, and whoever else you met too!! You didn't come all the way over here just to see me!   I think the data is skewed, rerun the numbers.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 23, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> You have to split the hotel room and gas with Rusty, Tess, Seig, Chronuss, Fuzzy, and whoever else you met too!! You didn't come all the way over here just to see me!   I think the data is skewed, rerun the numbers.




ahems.. I didn't even know John was coming down.. so don't list us in that money train


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> ahems.. I didn't even know John was coming down.. so don't list us in that money train



YEAH!  It was You and Rusty that BEGGED me to come out that way instead of heading west like I planned... 

SO MAYBE I can split the blame for that bill amongst you two...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> ahems.. I didn't even know John was coming down.. so don't list us in that money train


It's not MY fault he didn't tell you he was coming to visit!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> YEAH! It was You and Rusty that BEGGED me to come out that way instead of heading west like I planned...


Oh yes, we BEGGED you..........down on our hands and knees begging you.......


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Does this guy look familiar to you?  

http://http://www.yetisports.org/playonline.html#

And he thinks he's pretty big beating up on those poor penguins.
Bad Chronuss, Bad!!!

Dot


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> YEAH! It was You and Rusty that BEGGED me to come out that way instead of heading west like I planned...
> 
> SO MAYBE I can split the blame for that bill amongst you two...


Yes, send them the bill


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Oh yes, we BEGGED you..........down on our hands and knees begging you.......


Hmmm, No one ever begged me? :idunno: 

My Cat cannot sell me on ebay. No one would bid  Too much Bagage :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hmmm, No one ever begged me? :idunno:
> 
> My Cat cannot sell me on ebay. No one would bid  Too much Bagage :rofl:


If we begged, would you come?  Because I remember us asking you to come to the seminar........

Puck will buy you.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Does this guy look familiar to you?
> 
> http://www.yetisports.org/
> 
> ...


Sorry guys screwed up the link above.  It's corrected now. 

Enjoy


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 23, 2004)

...methinks the penguin's name is Rusty.   :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> If we begged, would you come? Because I remember us asking you to come to the seminar........
> 
> Puck will buy you.


I am investigating getting out of town.


----------



## Seig (Feb 23, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Oh yes, we BEGGED you..........down on our hands and knees begging you.......


That's it, you have admited it publicly.  I'm not paying.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> That's it, you have admited it publicly.  I'm not paying.


 But I'm poor!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 24, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...methinks the penguin's name is Rusty.   :uhyeah:




Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 27, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Hey! I resemble that remark!



Yes, yes you do.


----------

